

Ask HN: Please review our site: www.tempimages.com - niks

Hi HN,
we are long time readers and past YComb applicants and now first time posters.<p>tempimages.com is somewhat like drop.io for photos.<p>-no registration and no signup
-upload photos and get a slideshow
-share w/ friends &#38; download the originals<p>Please let us know what you think. We are just releasing this now so you are amongst the first to see it. We'd like to get the feedback from you guys first because we appreciate the genuine feedback from the community.<p>Thanks,<p>Nik &#38; Rob
======
pedalpete
We all may know what a slideshow is and looks like, but how about a demo of
what YOUR slideshow looks like? Does it make sense to describe your product
using your product (have a slideshow that guides me to how to use it)?

Also, for a site that deals with slideshows and images, I would expect more
care to be put into the design. Your logo is very pixelated, you have a square
color behind your buttons, etc.

These may seem like minor things, but I think you'd be amazed at what some
care in design can do in attracting users.

You don't have to go out and get a designer and spend lots of money, but maybe
get a theme from themeforest (under $20) or try to find something free.

~~~
pplante
Good points here.

Programmers and Designers should be one in the same.

~~~
niks
"Programmers and Designers should be one in the same." - nope...

------
qeorge
I like the graphic that suggests using it for kijiji/craigslist. Obvious idea
that most people miss.

A couple of things:

1) Step 1 is cumbersome. Perhaps start with an autogenerated name or make this
optional?

2) UI made me expect the image to start uploading as soon as I selected it.
Whether it should or not is another question, but the "Current Progress" bar
is confusing in this context.

3) Once they've uploaded the image, perhaps you should indicate the step 3
button visually (perhaps going from partial opacity to full opacity). I
expected to be taken to the gallery when my upload finished, and had to think.
Don't make me think.

4) Offer embed codes

~~~
niks
All very good points...and we're going to implement each one asap. Thanks,
much appreciated.

------
mahmud
Couldn't you use an HTML file upload thinggie or at least one augmented with
JavaScript? I just don't understand why flash is necessary in here.

~~~
btn
The flash uploader provides a much better user experience: better designed
controls (usually), multiple-file upload, upload progress.

But graceful degredation is always appreciated.

~~~
niks
good points... as we go on we'll add different uploaders

------
dbr
Put the www.tempimages.com/ outside the red box.

Make it so when I select images it says something so I know it is responsive.
I kept on selecting the same image, then thinking... well it still says 0/50
maybe it didn't work. So now there are 3 of the same image.

Otherwise, I like it.

~~~
niks
thanks...we'll change that second step...seems to be an issue with a lot of
users

------
visitor4rmindia
1) Where is the legal stuff that says what happens to embarrassing photos of
grandma?

2) Asking users to select their own url may have some issues. What happens if
two people go on a vacation to Hawaii? :-)

3) I would really like to password-protect my slideshow.

~~~
niks
No legal stuff yet...actually we're not sure how/what the legal stuff entails.
If anyone can lend us a helping hand or just point us in the right direction
we'd really appreciate it.

Privacy is another feature we'll be implementing soon...good point.

------
pplante
Sorry I wasn't able to complete an upload to the site. I was uploading two
images (2mb) and the progress bar failed at 24%.

I use Safari 4.1 on OSX.6.5 with a slow internet connection (768kbps)
currently.

~~~
niks
Good to know...haven't tested it on every system yet but at least now we know

------
Batsu
You need some disclaimers on there, and at least some sort of privacy policy.

------
niks
Clickable link: <http://www.tempimages.com>

------
tptacek
kijiji? Really?

~~~
blasdel
I wonder if people in regions where craigslist is unsuccessful have the
inverse reaction...

The line between awkward promotion and acknowledging reality when mentioning
orthogonal services is a tough one, and there are few universalities.

~~~
tptacek
I had no idea. Where is kijiji big?

~~~
eswat
Canada for one.

